# So, I'm starting a misfits town... What are the UGLIEST villagers?



## CreakySilver

I decided to make a second town, dedicated to making a permanent home for the ugliest villagers AC:NL has gifted us with. It'd be incredibly easy and fun, given the ease that you can get them at here.

But, first thing's first. What are the _ugliest_ villagers you can think of?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. But everyone tends to really hate the gorilla, hippo, kangaroo, lion, monkey, and alligator villagers (which is sad, some of them are really great in my opinion)


----------



## peachy13

Rocket and Charlise...Hazel... *shivers* I honestly think Deirdre is ugly as well, but others may disagree.


----------



## okaimii

Al, Cesar, Harry, Elise, Jambette, Quillson, Barold, Gigi, Flo, and Chops. ;n;


----------



## Young P

No town of uglies is complete without Rocco. And personally I find Astrid a bit garish, but that one's more debatable.


----------



## Espurr

When I first saw Tabby, I grimaced and thought, "Dang, he looks messed up!"

Then I found out that Tabby's a girl, and I grimaced even more.  No cat should be put through that much torture.  ;-;


----------



## CreakySilver

I came up with a list based on the suggestions:

Greta - Snooty
Leonardo - Jock
Tabby - Peppy
Rocco - Cranky
Al - Lazy
Harry- Cranky
Jambette - Normal
Barold - Lazy
Chops - Smug
Charlise - Uchi (I actually think she's kinda cute, I need at least one breath of fresh air in the... Insanity that this list turned out to be.)

Still taking suggestions if you think there's a worse one for the personality type~


----------



## tokkio

hmmm... well it honestly just depends on you lol but yeah majority seems to have a dislike for the gorillas, pigs, hippos, rats and frogs :^\  specifically, most people hate jambette, tabby, truffles, rocket.......  and a lot more honestly T__T


----------



## tumut

Tabby strangely reminds me of catbus from Totoro. Anyway I'd say Chops, Frobert, Rodney, Gloria, and Elise are the ugliest.


----------



## toddishott

Diva.


----------



## mintellect

Klaus, Jambette, Tabby, Truffles, Elise, Vic, Cobb, What's-his-face pig with the mustache who is really really creepy,  Ricky, Rodney, pretty much all the hippos, Rhinos except Mereunge, Quillson, most of the Kangaroos, Ricky, etc etc etc...

So yeah, you have a lot to choose from. And I personally think they should all be in Teir 5 so they're truly "Misfits." Although lots of people like Teir 5 villagers, they aren't as, y'know, popular.


----------



## acnlkid

ew any gorilla


----------



## Peter

Definitely Rocket, keep trying to cycle her out of my town and she just won't leave!

Or Wart Jr., literally a frog covered in warts


----------



## Jarrad

The list can't be complete without new leaf's ugliest addition to the franchise..

this


----------



## mintellect

Jarrad said:


> The list can't be complete without new leaf's ugliest addition to the franchise..
> 
> this



B-but...I love Katt... ;-.


----------



## Astro Cake

Chops, Al, and Beardo come to mind.


----------



## HHoney

I'm working on an Ugly town myself but I love my first 5 villagers too much to have them move out. So far I have Nate & Elise. I want to see your ugly town when you're ready!


----------



## kaylagirl




----------



## Aoki

jambette is a mess and Truffles is just ugly omg

( tfw ppl are saying tabby is ugly and she's ur favourite villager ;_;7 )


----------



## starcharmer

*Rodney.* Just Rodney. A near physical reminder of a creep from early awful junior high days and plot-reset failure that I cannot *wait* to kick out.

Chops and Hippeux are especially creepy as well ugh.

A town of tier-fivers would be the most fitting for a town of misfits because though each one probably has their fans, most of them aren't a first pick.


----------



## Espurr

I don't necessarily mean Tabby's ugly, I just mean that she sorta scares me.  If I woke up to that, I would rather fall back asleep.


----------



## Quagsire.

Wart Jr.


----------



## ams

Oh my goodness, such a fun idea! This would be my lineup of 10:

snooty: violet
normal: jambette
peppy: tabby
uchi: renee & shari
lazy: barold
cranky: rasher
jock: lyman
smug: hippeux & olaf

Tried to limit it to one per species so it wouldn't just be a town full of hippos


----------



## Stalfos

Ugh... So much hate for mah babies. :'(


----------



## abbydoll

I think this is a cool idea. c: I personally like the 'ugly' villagers. Don't forget about Sheldon the jock squirrel!


----------



## Lightmare

coach and harry. they are both hideous


----------



## Miri

Rodney is ugly as _h a i l_


----------



## kaitastrophe

rasher... *shivers*


----------



## Soda Fox




----------



## Beardo

Eloise


----------



## erikaeliseh

rocket, peewee, hazel, and tabby are considered by most to be some of the ugliest


----------



## Rasha

Broffina, Barold, Jambette, Prince, Harry, Limberg, Elise, Flo, Cobb, Gaston, Chow, Frita, Hazel, Leonardo and Paula

Broffina is the ugliest and worst villager I've ever seen, and I like chickens


----------



## DaCoSim

Fun!!!! This is way too many but def a few to consider!

Limberg, barold (though I adore him!!!), jambette, Boone, coco (luv her too), tabby, broffina, Chester, wart jr, gruff, clay, Marcie, Elise, hazel.


----------



## Mayor Fern

Wart Jr., Roscoe, and Chow are all ugly to me


----------



## creamyy

I think a whole bunch of snooty and uchi villagers could fit in this town of yours.
For Example: Claudia, Elise, Gigi, Monique, Pancetti, Violet, Diva, Hazel, Ren?e and Katt


----------



## 00jachna

okaimii said:


> Al, Cesar, *Harry*, Elise, Jambette, Quillson, Barold, Gigi, Flo, and Chops. ;n;



Hey! Don't you ****ing dare say something bad about Harry xD


----------



## Azza

Hazel, with that oh so special mono brow :3


----------



## Ste

Diva


----------



## pippy1994

*cries in a corner*
Rocco is adorable :c


----------



## HHoney

Soda Fox said:


>



Derwin, Graham and Doc are like the top 3 guys in my ugly town planning!!

Here are the rest I am thinking of:
Gruff, Elise, Velma, Nate and a few others. I have 2 out of 10 right now!


----------



## Hulaette

Rasher and Bill. Their colors are UGLY!!


----------



## Bunnybea

kat


----------



## Bellsprout

Quillson and Fuchsia

I know I'm going to get hate for the second one, but I can't help it. xD


----------



## BellGreen

Definitely the nightmare that is Canberra 0_o Her eyes are really creepy.


----------



## sleepel

Cobb.


----------



## Heyden

BellGreen said:


> Definitely the nightmare that is Canberra 0_o Her eyes are really creepy.



lay off my gal b4 I stab u


----------



## Dry-ice-bat

T.A.M.M.I.
also, Ceaser.


----------



## Mango

R-Cookies said:


> Chow, Frita, Hazel, Paula



what the **** ur so wrong


----------



## Garrus

tabby​


----------



## Hide

Villagers come in an astounding variety.  Of ugly.

It's like a rainbow!  Of ugly.

Cobb
Drago
Barold
Peaches
Clay
Elise
Katt
Hazel
Rasher
Rocco
Harry
Wart jr
Groucho
Nate
Octavian
Croque


----------



## katronsensei

Chow and any of the other large bear villagers. Ick.


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow

Hazel and Tabby. Possibly Pietro and/or Coco. (though that's more in the eye of the beholder. They both just freak me out immensely.)


----------



## Mekan1

Jambette and Pietro. RIP me.


----------



## Fiddle

-Goose
-Pecan 
-Doc 
-Limberg
-Truffles.
-Bella 
-Paula
-Cesar
-Claudia
-Rocket
-Rocco 
-Gloria


----------



## Lively

All jock villagers


----------



## Dot

Jimmy. (The blue Unicorn)
I don't know the english name.


----------



## monalu11

Boone the Jock. Try'na get rid of him. Ew.


----------



## Klave

Okay, be prepared for this:

-Beardo: that beard and moustache are unsettling
-Klaus: it's the hair and slightly the colour and possibly his default shirt but he just looks horrible
-Katt: It's those eyes, they just are not right
-Barold: The eyes are bleh. But the red mouth is just the worst.
-Marcel: omg what happened to him? The white face with what looks like red makeup is just not working at all.
-Jambette: those lips... those lips give me nightmares. Why do they need that much detail?!
-Prince: that mouth is so ugh. Why is there a beige oval around it?
-Boone: I can kind of see the style he is going for with the markings on his face but it just was not working.
-Graham: those glasses and his general chubbiness makes him look like a huge dork
-Harry: oh god, that stripe outside his jaw looks a bit like facial hair that's horrible.
-Ed: his colour is just really horrible
-Bella: her eyes are too large, just nope
-Moose: what are those mauve sideburn looking things? 
-Rizzo: looks like he is wearing a ninja hood which is cool but it ties above his mouth making it look horrible
-Cobb: those glasses like Graham make him look so much worse


----------



## mitzi_crossing

Diva, Monique, Hazel, Gigi, Tabby, Violet, Olaf are among the several 'ugly' villagers I would put in


----------



## Luckyislucky

I have to say Gaston. He is ugly, but it's just the kind of ugly that makes you want to laugh. Like he's literally a cranky bunny with a mustache what's better than that? He's even one of my dreamies because I find him so entertaining xD


----------



## b0nes

am i the only one that reeeeeaaalllyyy doesnt like paula?


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Jambette, Quillson, Rocco, and Kabuki, in my opinion, aren't too pretty. Most will disagree with me on Kabuki, however. Muffy and that one gothic bunny (can't remember her name...) are pretty garish to me as well. And Elise and Monique are equally garish.
But I actually adore Chops and like Gloria, so...


----------



## Bottles

Coco and peitro.


----------



## monalu11

Diva is really ugly but I'm keeping her in my town because she's my bestie xD


----------



## Fuwa

Tiffany, Alice and Ava.


----------



## Gerudo

The Ugliest is in fact All the mice and gorillas and monkeys and hamsters and goats and that one horse named Julian, Plus all the Bulls and Cows.


----------



## natakazam

definitely get a beardo in there


----------



## CreakySilver

So many replies! I stopped keeping up with them after a while ^^;

I'm going to close this thread now, but thank you all for the suggestions!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol I can't close it for some reason. Oh well. Now time to find a cycling town that doesn't auto-void...


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Am I the only one who doesn't find Chops creepy...? I adore him, actually.


----------



## M i l l i o

HIPPEAUX. 

He IS THE ACTUAL WORST~ Ugly in and out. Kept making my dear sweet Fauna upset..


----------



## LadyTruoc

Truffles or Anchovy.


----------



## Buggy

Perhaps Coco? She's not all that ugly in my opinion, but she's cute in a creepy way, and is disliked by many AC fans.


----------



## beffa

beardo .. ew

also rocket koadjinfjdsofksfn i hate her bye


----------



## Celty

I hate Wart Jr. >-<

If Wart Jr. makes me cry, imagine Wart Sr...


----------



## Jamborenium

Y'all have no taste


----------



## N a t

This is a rather old thread already, but I say Gaston, Hazel, Beardo, Prince, Iggly, Zucker, and the list goes on... This is all opinions of course. Alot of people love Zucker, but I think he looks gross to be honest. Maybe if I actually had the choice of eating the food that he was modeled after I would eat it, but Zucker does not represent it well. He looks like a nasty greaseball with freckles, covered in brown sludge, and what not. I see no redeeming qualities in him except his personality type. I love lazies.


----------



## Wembely

bELLA omg I hate her so much XD


----------



## borscht

I had Peggy in my old town...but the most snooties I can handle at once are 1 and I already had Freya, plus, she's a pig with makeup, ew.

And I'm surprised no one has mentioned Vladimir. He's pink and has a unibrow of all things. And his theme is quite ugly as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had Peggy in my old town...but the most snooties I can handle at once are 1 and I already had Freya, plus, she's a pig with makeup, ew.

And I'm surprised no one has mentioned Vladimir. He's pink and has a unibrow of all things. And his theme is quite ugly as well.


----------



## toadsworthy

well this post is a bit old... but Rasher and Tabby are two of the ugliest


----------



## ItsMilkypink

This thread is old, but definitely Rasher...

That thing gives me nightmares...


----------



## Juurii

I really think quillson is hideous. 
He is green, looks like he has crater face and his bill is skin color so it looks like big lips.
and he is smug, so that confidence with that face makes me shudder.


----------



## cornimer

BEARDO. 

Hazel is pretty ugly too in my opinion but I know some people like her.

And I dislike all of the gorillas and anteaters. 

But most importantly...BEARDO


----------



## cutie34

canbeara and tabby are JUST UGLY ....*shivers*


----------



## elchrissy

In my opinion the ugliest are... 

~*in no particular order*~

-Truffles
-Ricky
-Queenie
-Limberg/Greta/all of the mice EXCEPT Chadder
-Rodney
-The Gorillas
-Gruff
-Jambette
-QUILLSON
-Tabby
-Beardo


----------



## Raineir

I would have to say Lyman. He was an awesome villager and I really enjoyed having him, but he was pretty ugly. PEACHES ON THE OTHER HAND. She stayed in my Main Street, but I see her everywhere I go there. She freaks me out


----------



## HungryForCereal

oh my god, please no. rocket and charlise are my dreamies.

but here's my list: cesar, leonardo, mott, elvis..nvm. basically the lions and the tigers. and also winnie. god, i hate her!


----------



## JessSux

Hazel *vomits*


----------



## Bloobloop

Wart Jr is just so... *shudders* Al isn't much of a beauty either. I personally hate Teddy because of his face, but to each their own. ^^ And god, Sylvia isn't a good one with her weird blonde hair and bright purple skin with that ugly miny Sylvia in her pouch.


----------



## AidanTheGreat

I guess I'm stupid, but I really love Hazel, Lyman and many other and don't find them ugly at all?

I don't really find any ugly, but if I think long and hard, Diana and Marina are ugly af imo.


----------



## mitzelflx

def hazel, with her frida kahlo eyebrows.



AidanTheGreat said:


> I guess I'm stupid, but I really love Hazel, Lyman and many other and don't find them ugly at all?
> 
> I don't really find any ugly, but if I think long and hard, Diana and Marina are ugly af imo.


bless your pure heart


----------



## biibii

Elise
Hans
Jambette


----------



## rkeating22

Rocket, Wart Jr., Elise, and Violet are all pretty ugly


----------



## Toadette

I don't wanna hurt anyone's feelings but I will just say that I really don't like Monty, Elise, Axel, Violet, Rocket, Jambette, Spork(Crackle), Lucha, Sheldon, Coach, Tammi, Astrid, Chops, Curly, FLIP and honestly I could go on...


----------



## Sansa

Scoot!  He looks like he has tighty whities on his head.


----------



## paintedwings

Prince. He's sweet but he's not a looker lmao


----------



## kenna

jambette and Vic definitely.


----------



## Dorian

I personally think Tabby is one of the most gorgeous villagers, inside and out.  Sorry, just had to jump in to her defense because I love her so much! But yes, beauty is indeed in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak

Katt, Tabby, Barold, Gloria, Hazel, Maelle, Diva, Violet, Pancetti, Simon.


----------



## Moonlight-

I like a lot of the villagers you suggested, like Monty, Curly, Rocket, Hazel and more, but I would say Elise and (sorry) Gaston.


----------



## Moose716

Diva. Her face just doesn't fit. It looks like a whig on a toad. O wait, that's what it is (soory to the Diva lovers  )


----------



## Sarahx

katt...i feel like im going to get nightmares by just looking at her again


----------



## puff-from-beaville

CreakySilver said:


> I decided to make a second town, dedicated to making a permanent home for the ugliest villagers AC:NL has gifted us with. It'd be incredibly easy and fun, given the ease that you can get them at here.
> 
> But, first thing's first. What are the _ugliest_ villagers you can think of?



Katt. She's moving into my town soon and I don't really want her.


----------



## Crash

Diva, Chow, Limberg, Octavian, (the essence of cranky) Wart Jr, Pippy, Tabby.
IMO almost all of the gorillas, bears (big ones, not cubs) and monkeys are ugly. And a lot of the uchis in general. Somehow I don't find Katt all that unappealing though. I mean, I don't want her in my town, but she's not the worst I've seen.
And there's a lot of villagers that aren't necessarily ugly, they're just creepy. Aka, ones with those big eyes that stare into your soul. (Ruby, Dotty, Tammi...)​


----------



## KittyKnight

Katt. Just, Katt.

Its the eyes. I swear.


----------



## MayorSammy!

Benedict xD


----------



## oranje

Barold for he is the king of ug. Not a huge fan of Prince either because he's a frog with a beard. wtf. Hair doesn't belong on his face.


----------



## Kristen

Katt, Tabby, Cally, Charlise, etc. These are the ones off the top of my head.

i am relieved to see that none of my dreamies are on this list from what i have seen

- - - Post Merge - - -

update: i finished reading all the posts and it is confirmed that all my dreamies are pretty


----------



## eleanorshock

The one with the monobrow... Hazel I think :/


----------



## Claris

Bangle creeps me out. I've only seen him in his villager picture. I hope I never meet him in-game. I already have Paula doing the ugly-job in my town.


----------



## Blue-Ninja

MayorSammy! said:


> Benedict xD



Nooohooo, not Benedict! x'D

**Ahem**
Katt and Barold really bug me... 
And.. Bangle too. D: I had her in my old town, and she would always stare at me from the corner of her eyes no matter where she stood. T_T


----------



## LalaPenguin

I think Katt and Tabby are the worst, but in my opinion i hate all the anteaters, large bears, hippos, and alligators.


----------



## CJODell62

I can't believe how many people hate Katt. I think she's cute despite her eye style.


----------



## Contessa

(Beardo, chow, chops, and curly are pretty cute to me) violet is just...


----------



## Wishii

people think pietros ugly. I think he's adorable, especially when paired with muffy


----------



## pafupafu

I have a special hatred towards Broffina, Rocco, and Quillson. Contaminating my town with their ugly and then being a pain to move out. How dare they spoil my town's cuteness?

Besides that, I think Deirdre is actually kind of unattractive but that special kind of unattractive. She's so ugly that she's actually adorable.


----------



## AkiBear

Pompom, Quillson, Barold. I can name a lot, but those are the first few that come to mind. Tbh, Pompom makes me gag. I hate seeing her in my mainstreet like everyday.


----------



## Cherubi

I'd say Jambette, Prince and Pietro. Unfortunately, I have Prince in my town. He won't leave, he makes me feel sick every time I see him.


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf

TBH I hate all gorilla, frog, pig, and duck villagers.
Pompom, Tabby, Katt, Deirdre(She's cute but her eyes), Hazel(EWTHATUNIBROW), Elise, Monty, all the gods-awful monkeys, frogs, and gorillas. I mean LOOK AT THEM


----------



## Cadbberry

Ceasar, Hans, Gizzly </3, Quillson, Pietro, all hippos


----------



## RainCrossing

Lazy: Barold
Jock: MOOOOOSE EW. MOOSE.
Smug: Rodney
Cranky: T-Bone, Vladimir, Limberg
Uchi: Deirdre (Don't be fooled by her beautiful name). She is even worse than Charlise.
Peppy: Tabby
Normal: Jambette
Snooty: Freya


----------



## King Dorado

all of the anteaters are ugly.  pietro the mime sheep is super ugly.  the villager with the unibrow is hideous...


----------



## Panduhh

Rocket is hideous. As is Hazel.


----------



## King Dorado

aw man, i've got Rocket...  she's,  uchi....

i was in a dreamtown that had a kangaroo mom villager w/a joey in her pouch.  does the joey talk too?>  i dunno why, but that villager kinda grossed me out...


----------



## Rabirin

Jambette and Rocket. Dear god.


----------



## radioloves

LOL.. I think Croque is pretty ugly xD


----------



## Shawna

I know this thread has been up and running since June, but if you are still looking for ideas from others, these are the ugliest villagers from each personality, in my opinion.

Normal: Jambette
Peppy: Anicotti
Snooty: Violet
Uchi: Canberra
Lazy: Al
Jock: Coach
Cranky: Gaston
Smug: Hans


----------



## cosmia

Klaus, BAROLD, Tabby, Diva, Violet, Curlos


----------



## tearypastel

TUCKER
i mean look at him!
he ugly


----------

